# Oregon sky lanterns



## cda (Dec 31, 2016)

Well college ball was a bust today, so might as well post some end of 2016 stuff


http://katu.com/news/local/oregon-bans-frequent-ufo-and-terrifying-fire-hazard-effective-january-1


----------



## Msradell (Dec 31, 2016)

I didn't think it was a bust at all! Just look at what Clemson did to Ohio State and what the ACC did overall!!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 31, 2016)

Also illegal in California


----------



## fatboy (Jan 1, 2017)

If your jurisdiction has adopted the 2015 IFC, they are illegal, period. New Section to 2015.

*308.1.6.3 Sky lanterns. A person shall not release or
cause to be released an untethered sky lantern.*


----------



## CityKin (Jan 3, 2017)

They don't fall until the flame goes out, thus they do not start fires.  

Are there any examples of them starting fires?  

I have seen them set aloft on the Outer Banks of NC., where the prevailing winds take them far out to sea.  There is no hazard if set out over the sea, right?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 3, 2017)

Wouldn't they go down if the bag got wet even it the flame was still going?
What if it hit a hot air balloon or a plane or a tall building or a oil rig in the ocean or a ship?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 3, 2017)

CityKin said:


> They don't fall until the flame goes out, thus they do not start fires.
> 
> Are there any examples of them starting fires?
> 
> I have seen them set aloft on the Outer Banks of NC., where the prevailing winds take them far out to sea.  There is no hazard if set out over the sea, right?


*
HAZARD, IF BLOWING WIND, BLOWS IT TO SHORE*
http://wqad.com/2015/07/21/why-local-fire-departments-hate-those-sky-lanterns/

Saturday, July 18, 2015.  Firefighters said they found a sky lantern burning on the roof.
"Although this particular incident caused only minor damage to the house, it serves as a reminder why sky lanterns are not allowed in Muscatine," said Muscatine Fire Marshal Mike Hartman.
"The Y mountain fire near Provo, UT began on July 14 2015 due to a sky lantern.
A cell phone tower in Gastonia, NC had major damage in May and required 20 firefighters, 6,000 gallons of water and a mutual aid response due to the location of the fire.
In July of 2013 a fire caused by sky lanterns in the UK required a response from 200 responders, saw a fire loss in excess of $9 million, and injured 13 fire fighters," Hartman said.

http://wildfiretoday.com/2015/12/31/update-on-the-legality-of-sky-lanterns-banned-in-28-states/

They have ignited roofs and started a fire that burned 800 acres in Myrtle Beach, South Caroline in 2011.
On July 1, 2013 a sky lantern landed in a recycling facility in the West Midlands of England starting a fire causing an estimated six million British pounds of damage.
Also in England cows have been killed after they ate the remains of sky lanterns that fell onto the ranchers property.
An airport in Alaska had to reroute air traffic when multiple sky lanterns flew into airspace needed by aircraft.
Several family members were injured when the driver of their car veered off a road to avoid hitting what turned out to be a sky lantern.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 3, 2017)

CityKin said:


> They don't fall until the flame goes out, thus they do not start fires.
> 
> Are there any examples of them starting fires?
> 
> I have seen them set aloft on the Outer Banks of NC., where the prevailing winds take them far out to sea.  There is no hazard if set out over the sea, right?



I repeat;

"If your jurisdiction has adopted the 2015 IFC, they are illegal, period. New Section to 2015."

I might be able to get away with it today, my 80 acres of dryland natural grass is covered in 3" of snow. July........not so much. You can't rely on common sense, it ain't so common anymore.


----------

